# Unidentified pre-war women's skip tooth



## F4iGuy (Nov 9, 2011)

So I've started dissembling the unidentified pre-war women's skip tooth. Just as I thought....the fork is bent but it's at the steerer tube just before the fork crown. So far I have found a stamp on the fork steerer tube, maybe this will help identify it. Also the handlebar stem has the plunger style stopper in the end of it. I recognize this style of handlebar stem from working on old French bikes.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe Elgin???


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 9, 2011)

*Welded fork*

Is it just me? Or does the bottom of the steerer appear to have been soldered on?? I haven't taken my Orient apart yet so I am a bit unfamiliar with the old metal working but this just looks sloppy!


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

WEAKFISH said:


> Maybe Elgin???




I really have no idea. I have been trying to compare this crank to other cranks and I haven't found even a potential match yet.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks Westfield built; the fork is their style. So it could be Elgin, Columbia?


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 15, 2011)

jpromo said:


> Looks Westfield built; the fork is their style. So it could be Elgin, Columbia?





The guy i bought it from said he thought it was also a Columbia. The head badge is missing but there is a slight outline where it once was. I'll see if i can't get a better picture of that posted up this evening.


----------



## fattommy (Nov 15, 2011)

*Possibly made by Davis Sewing Machine Company*

From the looks of the crank and sprocket I'd say Davis is the manufacturer.  Davis made Dayton.  Pretty sure that's what your bike is- but others know better than me.

Tommy

http://imgur.com/H19CI


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 16, 2011)

fattommy said:


> From the looks of the crank and sprocket I'd say Davis.  Also the construction of the forks looks a lot like my old bike which is Davis.  Mine says Miami Cycle Company, but I think it was made by Davis.  I'd like to ask the forum about that.
> Guys, is it true Miami Cycle bikes were Davis made?  Could this bike be Miami Cycle also?
> Tommy
> 
> http://imgur.com/H19CI




NICE!!! That crank looks exactly like mine, though i have never heard of Miami Cycle Company nor Davis...


----------



## fattommy (Nov 16, 2011)

*how about a picture of the whole quill*

Please take some pics of the side view of the stem.
Tommy


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 17, 2011)

fattommy said:


> Please take some pics of the side view of the stem.
> Tommy




 Tommy, 
    Do these help?? Would you mind sharing more pictures of your bike that may be similar to this one?

-Curtis


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 17, 2011)

Miami Cycle made Racycles and Racycle motorcycles, and, Flying Merkel motorcycle frames.

Middletown, Ohio.


----------



## F4iGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

*Updated: New better pictures!*

Sorry about the previous pictures...they were taken in horrible lighting. I just moved my workshop around to create more space and better lighting. The fork is mildly bent but that will be fixed shortly. I recently realized that the frame was repaired along the back side of the bottom bracket shell. I put the rear wheel on, unfortunately the rims are shot but i still have some pretty nice tubeless tires!


----------

